# Just found an escapee :( help please



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

I feed my frogs last night and today about 5 minutes ago I started feeding my Cobalts and noticed that one was missing, I figured he was just hiding. I then went to feed my tads when I felt something hope on my foot I turned around and my male cobalt was on the ground. I picked him up and he was still a little damp but his eyes have specks of white on them. I looked up threads and this has been mentioned before, but well it go away? I've made a seperate temp container for him filled with spaghnum and some leaves as well as a dish for him to soak in if needed is there anything else that I can do?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That's a good start. I would also mist him thoroughly and supply ONLY a few flies so you don't stress him any more. Put him somewhere quiet and out of traffic to minimize his stress.


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

ok will do, thank you. Will the white in his eyes heal?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've read on other posts here that the white does heal once they have re hydrated. I don't know from personal experience though.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/59959-how-rehab-escapee.html


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Update: Its a good thing I found him only a day out because his eyes are going back to normal and he's very active and munchin on ff now . Thanks for the help


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Good to hear!


----------

